# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  New England, nơi ngắm lá vàng rơi mùa Thu tuyệt vời nhất

## Trang_travel1005

_Đến với đường cao tốc Kancamagus hay công viên quốc gia Acadia ở New England vào mùa Thu, bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong màu vàng tuyệt đẹp.
_
New England là một vùng của Hoa Kỳ nằm trong góc Đông Bắc của quốc gia, giáp Đại Tây Dương, Canada và tiểu bang New York. Nó bao gồm các tiểu bang là Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Đảo Rhode và Connecticut. Vào mùa Thu, nơi đây là địa điểm cực kỳ lý tưởng để ngắm lá vàng rơi. Cùng ELLE Việt Nam dạo một vòng quanh vùng đất này để tận hưởng mùa Thu lãng mạn nhé.*NEW HAMPSHIRE, KANCAMAGUS HIGHWAY*Đường cao tốc Kancamagus, hay còn được người dân nơi đây gọi tắt với cái tên Kanc, là một trong những địa điểm ngắm lá vàng tuyệt vời nhất của nước Anh vào mùa Thu. Nơi đây sẽ là cung đường lý tưởng cho các chuyến thưởng ngoạn bằng xe mô tô, leo núi hoặc cắm trại. Thời điểm du lịch tốt nhất ở Kancamagus vào khoảng giữa tháng 9 đến đầu tháng 10, vì đây là lúc lá cây chuyển màu đẹp nhất.
(Ảnh: New England Travel Showcase)
*VERMONT, ROUTE 100*Ở Vermont, người ta có một cụm từ: “leaf peeping” (tạm dịch: Nhìn trộm lá) – một cụm từ thể hiện sự lúng túng của một người khi nhận thấy sự quyến rũ của những tán lá mùa Thu. Khung cảnh vùng Vermont thời điểm này như bừng sáng với 3 tông màu chủ đạo: đỏ, cam và vàng cực kỳ rực rỡ. Thêm vào đó, bạn chắc chắn sẽ không cưỡng nổi sức cám dỗ từ các cửa hàng rượu, một số ngôi nhà cùng những phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật và thủ công nằm dọc con đường ngắm lá tuyệt đẹp.
Yankee Magazine
*THE SHIRES OF VERMONT BYWAY*The Shires of Vermont là tên gọi vùng nằm ở góc phía Tây Nam của Vermon, trong đó bao gồm các thị trấn lịch sử của Bennington và Manchester. Leo lên đỉnh của đài kỷ niệm được xây dựng vào năm 1891 để kỷ niệm trận đánh Bennington, bạn sẽ có được góc nhìn toàn cảnh để nhìn ngắm khung cảnh thiên nhiên nhuộm màu cam vàng của mùa Thu vô cùng lãng mạn. Ngoài ra, địa điểm này còn có bảo tàng Bennington, nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tập tranh lớn nhất thế giới của họa sĩ Grandma Moses.(Ảnh: VacationIdea)
*CONNECTICUT, ROUTE 7*Mùa Thu, khu vực phía Nam của tuyến đường Route 7 của Connecticut tràn ngập rừng cây lá vàng rực rỡ, những ngọn đồi thoai thoải cùng tầm nhìn lãng mạn ra sông Housatonic. Sau khi thưởng thức cảnh đẹp, bạn có thể hơi đói. Lúc này, hãy ghé thăm nhà hàng Arethusa al tavolo ở Bantam, được liên kết với một trang trại bò sữa địa phương thuộc sở hữu của hai giám đốc điều hành Manolo Blahnik và Open Table để có cơ hội thưởng thức một bữa ăn tối thịnh soạn và cao cấp nhé.
(Ảnh: townandcountrymag)
*MASSACHUSETTS, ROUTE 6A*Tuyến đường nông thôn 6A sẽ đưa bạn qua một số ngôi làng Cape Cod đẹp cổ điển như hình ảnh trong những tấm bưu thiếp để đến thị trấn lâu đời Sandwich. Đặc biệt, nếu đến đây vào tháng 10, bạn sẽ ngắm được khung cảnh lãng mạn nhất của những tán lá mùa Thu.
(Ảnh: Shutterstock)
*CONNECTICUT, ROUTE 9*Bạn có thể ngắm nhìn rừng lá chuyển màu khi đang ngồi trên chuyến tàu xe lửa hơi nước ở tuyến đường Connecticut’s Route 9. Hơn thế nữa, một điểm dừng chân thú vị bạn có thể ghé thăm là bảo tàng Florence Griswold ở Old Lyme, nằm ngay bên kia sông Connecticut. Đây là một bảo tàng nội trú, nơi các họa sĩ Ấn tượng Mỹ như Childe Hassam, Willard Metcalf và Henry Ward Ranger từng sống và làm việc.(Ảnh: Getty Images)
*MASSACHUSETTS, MOHAWK TRAIL*Con đường mòn Mohawk ở Massachusetts được trải dài trên dãy núi Berkshire giữa thung lũng sông Hudson và sông Connecticut vào mùa Thu sẽ đưa bạn băng qua những hàng cây lá vàng thơ mộng từ trong dãy núi qua các con sông. Bên cạnh đó, đến đây, bạn đừng bỏ qua Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Đương đại Massachusetts, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất của nước Mỹ nhé.
(Ảnh: trover.com)
*MAINE, COASTAL ROUTE 1*Ở Coastal Route 1, Maine, có lẽ thời điểm ngoạn mục nhất chính là mùa Thu. Tuyến đường ven biển chạy dọc theo toàn bộ bờ biển phía Đông của Maine này sẽ đưa bạn đi qua nhiều tiểu bang và công viên quốc gia để thưởng ngoạn thiên nhiên tuyệt vời. Không chỉ ngắm cảnh, bạn có thể ghé ngang các cửa hàng đồ cổ, thăm thú nhiều ngọn hải đăng và thưởng thức tôm hùm trên đường đi nữa đấy.(Ảnh: Bloomberg)
*MAINE, ACADIA NATIONAL PARK*Công viên quốc gia Acadia nổi tiếng với những con đường mòn đi bộ đặc biệt, nơi lý tưởng để đi bộ ngắm những tán lá vàng vào mùa Thu. Ngoài ra, bạn không nên bỏ qua kỳ quan thiên nhiên Thunder Hole với các con sóng lớn và tiếng sóng vỗ mạnh mẽ, đặc biệt vào thời điểm hai giờ trước khi thủy triều lên. Bên cạnh đó, mùa Thu cũng là thời gian lý tưởng để thưởng thức hương vị sống động của một số ẩm thực đặc sản tuyệt vời ở Acadia như quả việt quất, bí ngô, táo, bánh nướng và nhâm nhi một cốc rượu tuyệt ngon.(Ảnh: Photography Life)

Kỳ quan thiên nhiên Thunder Hole ở công viên quốc gia Acadia (Ảnh: Acadia National Park) 
*RHODE ISLAND, OCEAN DRIVE*Để khám phá mùa Thu lá vàng ở Ocean Drive, bạn có thể thuê một chiếc xe đạp và ung dung chậm rãi chiêm ngưỡng các biệt thự cổ kính, những cây gỗ vàng, gỗ sồi châu Âu… Sau đó, bạn có thể dừng chân tại thành phố Newport Harbor để thưởng thức cà phê ở quán Belle’s Café, một quán cà phê thú vị trong xưởng đóng tàu.(Ảnh: Ocean House

----------

